# New cheyenne shooting range?



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody have any updated info on the new range east of town and when its going to be open to the public? veduawoo bans shoooting of any type including airsoft and paintball from mar. 31-sept 10 and i want to keep shooting year round. If its not open i will be joining the pine bluffs sportsman club but that about an hour long drive so wont be shooting as often as i would like.


----------



## Mr.Smith (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm not aware of a new range east of town. Are you referring to the Archer Complex? There's also the Otto Rd. shooting range that has long range out to almost 1000 yrds. Otto Rd range has all sizes of ranges for handgun, shotgun to long range rifle. The Archer complex only goes to 100 yrds for rifle but has indoor handgun range too ( I use in winter months). You have to be a member of each for use though. Check them out to see which suits you better.


----------

